# War Wrecks Of The Coral Seas



## sunny91 (Jan 5, 2010)

It is * H.D * Documentary, 19 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 5, 2010)

Very cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, sunny91.
I'm happy with the HD screen


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmmmm. All I get is black ! No picture !

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 7, 2010)

Work fine for me, Try VLC player..

VLC media player - Open Source Multimedia Framework and Player

Sunny


----------

